# Center Dash AC Vent Options?



## Ricker (Sep 5, 2018)

Those of us with early Gen GTOs know the center AC vent is pretty lacking. It swivels up and down, but basically, fires straight into the back seeat area without provision for directing airflow left or right to front passengers. Has anyone salvaged a good replacement vent from a modern vehicle that would provide for that directional control? I found this photo online and it portrays pretty much what I have in mind. Anyone know who makes something like this?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

looks cool 
but
the buick radio knobs need to go


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

The vents look real close to be the aftermarket "Center Air Conditioning Register 1967-1968" sold by Old Air Product for the Mustang. I can't say for sure and cannot vouch for the supplier. I have some in my 67 Mustang that came from Vintage Air (IIRC) and they are light duty plastic that has been chromed.

67/68 Ford Mustang dash with the vents...








Borrowed from here...









50-1067F - Center Vent | 1967-1968 Mustang with A/C


Replace your broken, worn out factory center vent louver for your 1967-1968 Ford Mustang with a direct fit unit from Old Air Products.




www.oldairproducts.com


----------



## Ricker (Sep 5, 2018)

Sick467 said:


> The vents look real close to be the aftermarket "Center Air Conditioning Register 1967-1968" sold by Old Air Product for the Mustang.


That looks like a really good alternative! Thanks for the tip. They are clean and simple enough not to be obtrusive or draw attention, but still be more functional than the OEM. I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Ricker (Sep 5, 2018)

Based on the tip from Sick467, above, I also surfed into this one from a Cougar. It is all diecast alloy (no plastic!) but is a bit more pricey. Another alternative!





1967 1968 Cougar Center AC Vent for Standard (not XR-7) Cougars | Desert Classic Parts







desertclassicparts.com


----------

